
HomerLogistics Is Taking a Bite Out of the Food Delivery Business - Chefkoochooloo
http://www.alleywatch.com/2016/03/a-startup-taking-a-bite-out-of-the-food-delivery-business/
======
Chefkoochooloo
It's amazing how crowded is the food delivery industry in this space and still
entrepreneurs find a way to innovate on this space.

